
Windows 10 to get disposable sandboxes for dodgy apps - e1ven
https://arstechnica.com/staff/2018/08/windows-10-to-get-disposable-sandboxes-for-dodgy-apps/
======
AdmiralAsshat
Wow, what a genuinely useful feature baked into the OS that mass consumers
will soon be able to enjoy!

>While the quest has now been removed, the instructions outlined the basic
system requirements—a _Windows 10 Enterprise system_ with virtualization
enabled and adequate disk and memory—and briefly described how it would be
used.

Nevermind.

